# renseignement



## angie66 (16 Août 2022)

bonjour , 

voila j'ai envoyé mon dossier de demande d’agrément, j'aimerai savoir comment se passe la suite s'il vous plais 
est ce que c'est eux qui reviennent vers moi pour me donner des dates de formation ? et comment se passe le financement ?
pouvez vous m'expliquer un peu la suite des événement une fois le dossier envoyé avec accusé de réception s'il vous plais
merci beaucoup pour votre futur réponse


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Une fois la demande d agrément reçu la mape ( chez moi c est eux qui maintenant gère les Assmat ) on 3 mois pour donner suite à votre dossier 

Vous aller avoir 1 ou 2 visite d une puer ou une autre personne qui va vous poser tout un tas de questions et scruter votre domicile pour les règles de sécurités.
Si cette personne donne un avis favorable à votre agrément vous aller ensuite devoir effectuer le 1 er module de formation si ça a pas changer 60h + 10 h de gestes de secours  une fois  ses 70 h faite vous pourrez commencer à acceuillir puis vous aurez a nouveau 60 h de formation à effectuer + certaines épreuves du cap à passer .

Aucun financement pour la formation . Maintenant que vous avez renvoyé votre dossier  il vous reste juste à attendre qu il prenne contact avec vous 

En attendant vous pouvez lire la convention collective


----------



## Griselda (17 Août 2022)

J'ai cru comprendre qu'à présent il y a aussi un contrôle écrit à la fin de la 1ere partie de formation et que l'accord d'Agrément peut ne pas être validé en cas de note trop basse. Il faut donc impérativement attendre d'avoir l'Agrément en main pour signer un contrat ou un engagement.

Si les entretiens pour savoir si tu serais éligible se feront dans un délai maxi, il n'y a par contre pas de délai légal pour être ensuite convoquée pour la 1ere formation. La formation est financée par le CD, par contre tu ne percevras un salaire que quand tu commencera à travailler. Donc il vaut mieux avoir une autre source de revenu en attendant (ne pas lâcher son emploi tout de suite, travailler en interim etc...).

Attention avoir un Agrément en poche ne préjuge pas non plus d'avoir tout de suite un ou des contrats. Selon où tu vis ce pourrait être tout de suite ou un an plus tard car il n'est pas rare qu'il faille du temps pour se faire connaitre, tout dépends de l'offre et la demande là où tu exercerais.


----------



## angie66 (17 Août 2022)

merci beaucoup pour vos réponse .
ci je comprend bien du coup maintenant je doit attendre les visites et après c'est eux qui me donnerons les dates pour la formation et cela est financé par le CD c'est bien le conseil départemental ?

merci pour vos réponse je suis nouvelle sur le forum et j'ai beaucoup de questions  encore merci beaucoup


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Août 2022)

Oui c est cela maintenant vous n avez plus qu à attendre 

Les dates de formations vous les recevrez par courrier 

Oui la formation et financée par le cd


----------



## angie66 (17 Août 2022)

merci beaucoup


----------



## Griselda (17 Août 2022)

Oui tu ne paie pas la formation mais tu n'es pas payée non plus par qui que ce soit durant cette 1ere partie de formation.

Et oui après les 2 entretiens s'ils sont positifs il te faudra patienter qu'on te convoque et là aucun delai contractuel, 2 mois, 6 mois, 1 an, va savoir...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour,  il me semble qu'il faut la moyenne aux épreuves pour obtenir ou valider l'agrément..non ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Août 2022)

Tu a peu être raison generalmetal il me semble avoir entendu parler de cela .

Si c est le cas ça veux dire qu on ne peu pas commencer à acceuillir de suite après le 1 er module de formation .....


----------



## Griselda (17 Août 2022)

Oui je sais qu'à présent il y a une évaluation à la fin de la 1ere partie de formation et il faut la moyenne pour valider l'Agrément.
Il faut aussi imperativement n'avoir raté aucun jour pour aucune raison que ce soit sans quoi l'Agrément n'est pas validé c'est pourquoi il ne faut surtout pas signer un engagement reciproque avant d'avoir ce papier en main.
On peut prospecter mais il faut rester prudent sur la date possible.


----------



## angèle1982 (17 Août 2022)

Je trouve cela moyen de faire une évaluation en fin de formation ... perso je ne suis pas bête (enfin je l'espère) mais si on me pose des questions sur x façon de faire etc ... je peux perdre mes moyens alors que je connaitrais les réponses mais ne seront peut-être pas exprimées comme ces Messieurs Dames voudraient l'entendre ... les diplômes parfois ne veulent rien dire surtout dans notre travail !!! bref pas du tout à l'aise avec les épreuves écrites ou orales par manque de confiance en moi ??? je me souviens d'une ATSEM qui venait de nulle part son mari militaire avait été muté dans notre petit village et Madame avait eu la place (j'ai d'ailleurs eu des soucis avec elle par la suite dans mon travail ...) et le premier jour de travail pour elle, je m'en souviens très bien car la maitresse de maternelle a dû lui courir après car elle avait oublié 4 enfants pour la cantine !!! j'ai trop ri et j'ai lancé à la cantonade "et bien pour quelqu'un qui a tout ses diplômes y a encore des lacunes !!!" voilà pour cette anecdote ... les autres ATSEM rentrées sans diplôme étaient plus professionnelles et courageuses que cette dame ... bien contente d'en avoir bientôt fini avec ce travail et courage aux nouvelles mais feront-elles 30 ans ???


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour Angèle pour ma part je trouvais moyen et un peu léger une formation à laquelle il fallait juste être présente. Quelques questions pour valider la formation semble un peu plus sérieux.
L'obligation du cap je trouve dommage ça ferme la profession a des personnes qui pour une raison ou une autre ne réussissent pas d'examen.


----------



## Griselda (18 Août 2022)

Comme Nounoucat1, ça ne me choque pas qu'on puisse vérifier qu'une personne a bien compris le peu qu'on lui a expliqué (car 60h ou 70h ce n'est pas grand chose au regard de tout ce que nous devons maîtriser pour bien exercer ce métier). Mais je suis d'accord le "tout diplome" n'est certainement pas une preuve de sérieux, d'engagement personnel et c'est vrai pour tous les métiers à vrai dire.


----------



## Nounousand02 (18 Août 2022)

J'ai fais ma demande agrément  en février 2020 j'ai eu la formation en septembre 2020 (3 semaines) durant cette formation nous avons eu plusieur sujet sur le métier. Sécurité  éveil de l'enfant soin... et même de l'administration sur les cp ,aides ... à la fin de cette formation j'ai eu une évaluation écrite il fallait obtenir la moyenne pour ce voir accorder l'agrément si en dessous il fallait repasser une évaluation plus tard mais à l'oral.  J'ai eu 83 /100 . Comme griselda j'ai eu des reponse mal formuler donc mal comprise. J'avais pris beaucoup de note durant cette formation mais j'ai eu des lacune sur les CP (que j'ai réussi à comprendre sur ce forum d'ailleurs. Merci à vous) .
J'ai donc reçu le papier de l'agrément ou est noté le numéro,  la date, et le nombre accorder d'accueillir  mi octobre suite à cela j'ai pu avoir des contrat sans cette fameuse feuille on ne peut pas encor accueillir .j'attends maintenant de faire  la 2eme partie de formation


----------



## Griselda (18 Août 2022)

83/100 c'est une bonne note et pour ce que j'en ai compris une personne sérieuse qui écoute et prends des notes, ne se contente pas de faire acte de présence ne devrait avoir aucune difficulté à obtenir la moyenne (sauf si elle est atteinte d'une phobie grave de tout ce qui ressemble à un examen!). 
Donc pas de panique, ça va bien se passer.

Pour ce qui est des congés je ne suis pas surprise car c'est un sujet complexe, il faut avoir fait plusieurs simulations, études de cas pour en comprendre pleinement la logique. Je n'ai pas eut ce soucis mais c'est parce que ma Maman a longtemps été Conseillère des Salariés de petites et moyennes entreprises assermentée par sa Préfecture donc les lois du travail et ses nombreuses règles et contre règles elle les maîtrise et a su m'expliquer. Encore qu'il arrive des cas que je lis ici sur ce forum où elle même sèche un peu car comme nous ne dépendons pas du Code du Travail, c'est un peu particulier...

J'ai une Amie Comptable, responsable du volet social aussi (paie etc...) et pour avoir travailler dans plusieurs types d'entreprises elle confirme que la plupart des salariés ne savent pas vraiment comment ça fonctionne, et les Employeurs non plus d'ailleurs! Sans une personne qui s'est véritablement penchée sur la question les erreurs sont casi inévitables. Rien d’étonnant alors que nos PE s'y perdent, que nombre d'AM aussi.
J'ai même régulièrement une copine AM d'un autre secteur qui m’appelle pour me redemander comment fonctionne tel ou tel cas car son Animatrice de RPE le lui a demandé car elle n'en sait rien du tout. J'ai envie de dire qu'au moins elle pose la question avant d'apporter une réponse pouvant mettre la zizanie si elle est fausse.

Je confirme aussi que ce forum est d'une grande aide pour mieux comprendre, appréhender les cas particuliers qu'on n'a pas toujours eut soi même. C'est pourquoi j'aime le consulter car il ouvre mon esprit.


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Août 2022)

Pareil pour le cap a en croire les notes des collègues qui l'ont passé ce n'est pas si difficile pour avoir la moyenne. Parfois ce qui peut coincer certains appareils d'entretien de collectivité ?! Dans mon vieux temps quand on a le bac on ne regarde pas vers un cap. Quand j'étais au collège le cap était pour les apprentis qui quittaient l'école a 14 ans. En ayant fait une 6eme et 5eme de transition. Mais comme je dis toujours la valeur d'une personne ne se mesure pas en diplômes!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Août 2022)

Bonjour ce qui me surprend c'est que vous puissiez avoir été notée et interrogée sur les calculs cp alors que cela n'à rien à voir avec le diplôme ! Et que théoriquement nous ne devrions pas avoir à les faire. Quand on en fait on est dénigrées par les RPE (non non vous n'avez pas les compétences !).

Bref étonnant!


----------



## Griselda (18 Août 2022)

A mon époque (fort lointaine) on avait aussi un volet qui expliquait (plus ou moins clairement!) les CP alors qu'en effet nous sommes salariés et n'avons normalement pas plus à nous en occuper que n'importe quel autre salarié.
Pourtant j'ai passé d'autres diplômes dans d'autres domaines et jamais on a abordé la législation du travail, les droits des salariés. 
Comme quoi être AM est vraiment perçu comme un métier à part.

Après je pense que c'est bien de fournir une base, d'autant qu'on sait que 90% de nos Employeurs seront des salariés qui n'y connaîtront rien mais je suis d'accord avec toi Metal ça me laisse dubitative aussi que l'ont puisse attribuer des points ou non à une AM en fonction de ces compétences là. Ne devrait elle pas se concentrer uniquement sur le développement de l'enfant et pourquoi pas sur la psychologie infantile et parentale pour s'éviter quelques bévues?

Je pense qu'à la base de la formation il a été pensé très utile d'aborder les sujets administratifs (en effet les Parents apprécient d'avoir une AM qui sait comment les guider car ils ne seront employeurs dans leur vie que 3 à 6 ans, ce n'est pas leur métier, seulement une nécessité) puis quand on a décidé qu'il fallait vérifier si l'auditoire avait compris au moins la moitié de ce qui leur a été dit, on a fait un pele mele.
Espérons que le volet administratif ne puisse pas couler une note au point de ne pas avoir la moyenne et vice versa que ce volet là ne puisse pas suffire à valider un Agrément car alors nous aurions affaire à une AM très calée en paperasse mais pas pour prendre en charge les enfants?
J'imagine, j'espère que tout ça est pas trop mal calibré?!


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (18 Août 2022)

Maîtriser les calculs, les lois, dans tous les cas, c'est décrédibiliser ensuite par les RPE. 
Les parents qui pendant toute la durée du contrat, étaient ravis de ne pas à avoir gérer l'administratif, se réveillent brusquement lors de la fin du contrat (juste à cette date, pas avant), pour tout contester..

Bref, çà c'était l'apparté.

Concernant le diplôme vous allez me trouver très dure, (ce ne sera pas une première), mais oui, l'obtention de la moyenne pour continuer d'exercer ou d'obtenir son diplôme est à mon avis complètement légitime.
Oui, la pratique c'est bien, mais ne  pas savoir maîtriser certains éléments liés à l''accueil. NON.
Pour l'anecdote, lors de ma formation initiale, dans le module sst, une personne n'a pas du tout su appliquer les gestes.
Je rappelle qu'il ne s'agit pas d'écrit dans ce cas, ni d'oral à proprement parlé, mais bien d'appliquer des gestes utiles, appris 'en direct";
Cette personne était fort sympathique, elle parlait français mais ne le lisait pas.
Elle n'a pas validé l'épreuve, mais à obtenu QUAND MEME son agrément. 
Est-ce logique ou même acceptable ? Non. De mon humble avis, surtout sur ce module ESSENTIEL.

Qu'on ne sache pas laver selon des protocoles bien établis une petite cuillère, ok, mais là.

Et ce que je trouve scandaleux par dessus le marché, c'est que toutes les AMS, qui n'ont fait que la première partie de la formation (car elles avaient eu 3 enfants), n'ont jamais eu dans cette première partie, la formation premiers secours.

J'ai rencontré dernièrement une jeune femme qui  a passé l'examen du nouveau diplôme...Les questions de l'épreuve étaient bien trop "à côté de la plaque' et ne collaient pas aux réalités du quotidien.
Ce qui n'empêche que la moyenne obligatoire est là aussi pour faire un tri.

Oui quelque fois on perd ses moyens face aux épreuves, et quand on lit quelquefois les questions que se posent certaines ams, qui ne font jamais appel à leur bon sens, ben je trouve çà effrayant.
Du style (oui je l'ai déjà lu), il fait froid, puis-je sortir avec les loulous, et si oui, je leur mets un bonnet ???

Ben je me dis que si tu ne sais pas pour un truc aussi simple.....


----------



## Nounousand02 (18 Août 2022)

Voici photo que j avais prise à ce moment la


----------



## Griselda (18 Août 2022)

Il est incontestable qu'il est plus logique d'attendre d'une AM QUI TRAVAILLE SEULE (en particulier) sache quoi faire en cas d'urgence plutôt qu'un calcul de congés.

Perso je suis une ancienne à qui non seulement on ne demandait pas d'avoir fait une formation SST ou PSC1 mais en prime notre seule formation de 60h était faite DANS les 5 premières années d'exercice: nous apprenions donc ce qu'est le metier d'AM "sur le tas" avec une formation trop courte, trop survolée, qui arrivait APRES la bataille. Nous étions 50 et au moins 40 arrivaient ou dépassaient les 5 ans quand juste 10 n'avait commencé "que" depuis 2 ou 3 ans... Lors de cette formation je me souviens d'un cours théorique de 2h au sujet des situations d'urgence, bien loin d'une vrai formation avec mise en application, chacune "bien installées" dans sa chaise à tendre l'oreil pour tenter d'entendre les précieux conseils dispensés dans un gymnase résonnant.
Quand mon RAM à l'époque avait réussis à décrocher une subvention de la CDC pour proposer à quelques dizaines d'AM d'aller se former avec les pompiers, sur notre temps libre mais sans avoir à payer nous même, j'ai sauté sur l'occasion car ça me semblait essentiel.

Puis la loi a changé: les nouvelles AMs devaient posséder le diplome PSC1 ou SST pour demander un Agrément. Logique, c'est un minimum. Mais surtout c'est pratique car ainsi le CD avait une bonne excuse pour ne surtout pas financer cette formation pourtant primordiale. Heureusement ensuite il y a eut l'ouverture du DIF pour les AMs aussi ce qui nous a permis de nous former pourtant nombre d'anciennes agréées ne sont toujours pas formées et le CD ne peut pas l'imposer à posteriori.
Je dis et répète à qui veut l'entendre l'importance de cette formation que tout le monde devrait avoir fait au moins une fois dans sa vie (même si la piqûre de rappel tous les 2 ans c'est mieux), à grand renfort d’expériences personnelles où je peux affirmer sa grande utilité mais je me heurte encore souvent à des "Non, mais moi je ne suis pas infirmière et ne veux pas être tenue de pratiquer des choses qui m'effraient"... la peur pourtant n'évite pas le danger mais...

bref, oui il me semble bien plus cruciale qu'une AM connaisse les 1ers secours plutôt que la partie administrative de notre métier puisque nous ne sommes ni RH, ni auto-entrepreneuses! Mais bon...


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Août 2022)

Je suis étonnée Métal que des puer donnent l'agrément a une assmat qui ne maîtrise pas le français et une qui ne sait pas s'il faut couvrir un petit s'il fait froid.
Tu exagéres non?


----------



## angie66 (20 Août 2022)

Bonjour ,

je ne sais plus qui a dit qu’après validation cela pouvez être long avant d'avoir une date de formation cela peu vraiment mettre un ans ?


----------



## Griselda (20 Août 2022)

J'ai déjà entendu des AM dire qu'elles avaient du attendre 6 à 9 mois avant d'être convoquée pour la formation. Ca été particulièrement le cas avec la crise COVID qui a généré beaucoup de retard (un seul formateur COVIDé et c'est la m...!). Ce qui est certain c'est que personne ne pourra attester d'un délai maximum, ni pour la formation, ni pour le 1er contrat donc mieux vaut quand on se lance dans ce projet le savoir pour avoir un plan B financier en attendant.


----------



## angie66 (20 Août 2022)

merci pour votre réponse il n'y a plus qu'a prendre mon mal en patience je viens de recevoir l'accusé réception comme quoi ils avaient bien reçus mon dossier on verra bien .

est ce que vous pouvez un peu m’aiguiller  sur la formation s'il vous plais en quoi elle consiste , le style de question et savoir si pendant cette première formation il y des stages à effectuer s'il vous plais


----------



## angie66 (20 Août 2022)

pour l'instant je travaille comme vous dites il faut garder le plan B
mais voila les enfants pour ma part c'est une passion donc j'aimerai pouvoir associer travaille et passion


----------



## Griselda (20 Août 2022)

Alors moi je suis une "ancienne" donc ce que je pourrais en dire n'est certainement plus tout à fait d'actualité. Je laisse donc les "jeunes agréés" te répondre.


----------



## angie66 (20 Août 2022)

merci beaucoup


----------



## Nounousand02 (21 Août 2022)

J'ai passer ma formation sur 3 semaine en septembre 2020 .a la fin de celle ci nous avons eu une évaluation sur les acquis . Prend bcp de note et révisé la veille il fait avoir la moyenne pour obtenir l agrément si tu a en dessous tu devra repasser l'évaluation à une autre date tous ceci te sera expliquer le 1er jour de la formation normalement en tous cas cetais mon cas . Si tu écoute bien et comprend bien la moyenne tu la facilement . Il y a une partie sur l'enfant et une partie sur l'administration. J'ai obtenu la feuille de l'agrément où été stipuler le numéro de mon agrément le nombre d enfant ainsi que l'âge que je pouvais accueillir. Mi octobre .a partir de la réception de ce papier jaibpu chercher des contrat


----------



## angie66 (21 Août 2022)

merci beaucoup j'ai l'impression que cela a été rapide pour vous.
au bout de combien de temps avez vous était contacté une foi votre dossier de demande d’agrément déposé s'il vous plais ?


----------



## Nounousand02 (21 Août 2022)

J'ai déposer min dossier en février 2020 . En période de covid donc j'ai eu une formation prévu en mai annuler à cause de cela et une en juin par manque de personne du coup reportee en septembre


----------



## angie66 (21 Août 2022)

merci énormément pour votre réponse


----------

